# B12 JDM bumper part #'s???



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

do any of u know the JDM bumper part numbers?
its difficult to order them from importers w/o any numbers! HELP!!
thanks


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Like on this site? http://www.unicityusa.com/JNS/NSS/JSUNNY8790/JSUNNY8790.htm , Nismo87R is trying to see what kind of stuff is available for the B12 right now. Maybe you could email or PM him.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

*Great Link!!!!* 
hehe it would be nice to see the rear bumper, i havent looked at one yet. great reference to JDM stuff. nice!!


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

This site in this thread used to have a pic of the rear but i guess they got rid of it http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=9465 
I'll see if i can find a pic or two in my huge pic collection.


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

okay i got hook ups on jdm front end i can get the conor headlights and grill i was getting the rear piece that says sunny but its just a sticker i can also get folding mirriows the bumper are pretty much the same as the 89-90 sentra e-mail me @ [email protected] for any jdm parts :cheers:


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I need to get my hands on some folding mirrors, those are nice! I thought the JDM bumpers were shorter?


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

that was what i was told but they look hell of alot better than the usdm 87-88 that we have. did u want the whole front end and folding mirrows minute rice?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I definitely want the folding mirrors, preferably in pretty good condition if possible, color doesn't matter. I was basicly trying to get ahold of just the bumpers (front and rear) since I already have corner lights and a grille that i want to use, but if I can only buy the clip that's fine, I'm sure I could pawn off the extras to other members on here  I could have swore the bumpers were all the same on the '87-'90 sentras, then the sunnys had shotries.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

hook me up with the front and rear bumpers, and all associated bracketry. 
the front bumper, as seen in minute rice's link, is waay smaller, and tightens up the B12 really well. i can only assume the rear does the same. 
i can order them as soon as April. Im in school now and i cant be spendin money like i have a job :crazy:


----------



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

Yeah i also would like to see those front/rear bumpers and possibly buy them. Anybody try putting a 91 sentra rear bumper on a 88?... Im in the process of doing it now, so far it fits, but i gotta bolt it on!


----------

